# Pit Bull Finds her Weapon



## sarallyn (Apr 4, 2009)

snapped a few of Gracie on our walk today... all was well until she (inevitably) found a stick. and of course she hit me in the back of the legs with it a few times.


----------



## Zada (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahhaha!! Great series! I love the second photo! Ready to pounce on the unexpecting stick !


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 4, 2009)

>


As if that doesn't look scary!


----------



## matt-l (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful Dog!!!!!

Great shots, the first one is very striking. well done.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2009)

Great series! The third and last ones are my faves, but I like them all!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful pooch.  Diggin this series. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## polymoog (Apr 6, 2009)

Excellent series, really vibrant colours in the dog, esp considering the lighting ... was there any PP involved?


----------



## Kondro86 (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome pics. The 3rd one is perfect.


----------



## Fraggo (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the second to last one, has the, "I finally got it!" look to it. wonderfull looking pup as well.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you 

and Gracie says thank you for the compliments 



polymoog said:


> was there any PP involved?



I did some vignetting and bumped the contrast a bit

and thank you


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 6, 2009)

haha Great shots!!
very clean and sharp, awesome focus
i love the last one, my personal fave
looks amazing


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Sardine (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful dog and photos! Absolutely amazing. :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## yogibear (Apr 8, 2009)

These are great!  Sticks are to dogs what cardboard boxes are to kids.  It is just amazing the amount of joy such a simple object can bring.  Love it!


----------



## Blank (Apr 9, 2009)

You should submit these to a "Pet Dental Clinic", they might pick up a shot for an advertising campaign. Good shots!


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks! 



Blank said:


> You should submit these to a "Pet Dental Clinic", they might pick up a shot for an advertising campaign. Good shots!



 good idea! and thanks


----------



## momof3girls (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are great!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 12, 2009)

cool looking dog


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow these are great...nice work.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you


----------



## DScience (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! I really love your shots! They are sooo clear and crisp! I can't believe you can get them that nice without using a tripod!


----------



## chris82 (Apr 16, 2009)

Great shots they are amazing.on number four I would be tempted to clone out the stick and make her look like a crazy dog going after lunch ha ha


----------



## Big (May 1, 2009)

sarallyn said:


> snapped a few of Gracie on our walk today... all was well until she (inevitably) found a stick. and of course she hit me in the back of the legs with it a few times.


What Kind of lens or setup do you use? It takes amazing pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 5, 2009)

#5 ... Looks like she's having a blast.


----------



## Black C5 Z06 (May 5, 2009)

That's a big stick!

Beautiful dog, as well.


----------



## sarallyn (May 6, 2009)

thanks 



chris82 said:


> on number four I would be tempted to clone out the stick and make her look like a crazy dog going after lunch ha ha







Big said:


> What Kind of lens or setup do you use? It takes amazing pictures! :thumbup:



thanks -- with these I was just using a 55-200mm f/3.5-5.6. I got it free with my D90 on BH a while ago.


----------



## Lyncca (May 6, 2009)

These are all really wonderful! I love several, but #5 is my favorite because I can identify with her "prancing" to show off her stick.  My boys (boxers) do the same thing.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 6, 2009)

That's a beatiful dog!  She looks so sweet too!  Great shots as well!


----------



## sarallyn (May 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 16, 2009)

I love the last one - she's so proud of her stick.  Nice shots - really crisp and clear.


----------



## AgentAustin (May 17, 2009)

yogibear said:


> These are great!  Sticks are to dogs what cardboard boxes are to kids.  It is just amazing the amount of joy such a simple object can bring.  Love it!



I still like boxes! So I always have to buy the biggest thing I can find.. 


That 4th one is a bit creepy. :er:


----------



## AUZambo (May 17, 2009)

Great shots and even a more beautiful dog. I've tried to talk my wife into letting me get a pit, but she'll have nothing of the sort!


----------



## sarallyn (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the compliments 



AUZambo said:


> Great shots and even a more beautiful dog. I've tried to talk my wife into letting me get a pit, but she'll have nothing of the sort!



My family was set on NOT having a pit bull-type dog either. One trip to the pound changed their minds, and we ended up adopting Gracie.


----------



## lilyjul96 (May 22, 2009)

Very nice, love the photos.


----------



## blondie621 (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful dog, beautiful photos, my favorite breed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sarallyn (May 24, 2009)

thanks


----------

